# Return of the American Chestnut.



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't know much about the story of the demise of the American Chestnut, but my co-worker, reporter Pamela Wood, wrote a story about the efforts to bring it back. Have a look here if you are interested.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool man. I hope it all works out and they make a good comeback.


----------



## music321 (May 29, 2012)

I've seen american chestnuts in New England. The stumps have survived the blight, and they send up shoots. when the shoots get to about 2" in diameter, the blight gets them, and the stump sprouts a new one. apparently, this is common. It's amazing that these stumps should have survived so long.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I know of two trees in Ohio. One sprouted at the edge of a road, and by all means seems to be very healthy. It bushes out nicely in the summer and has a trunk diameter of around 8". No fruit yet. The other grows on a ridge top & has a trunk diameter of 20"ish, 50-60' tall. It is healthy, too, and drops nuts. My old man used to be involved and planted new seeds as they were formulated but none ever lived. The largest died a couple of years ago with a trunk diameter around 10". It was not quite 20 yrs old. None of dad's trees ever grew to a fruit producing size.


----------

